# Alpena



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

For the last few years I've been fishing in the river in Alpena for White fish during the Thanksgiving weekend. Fishing is usually excellent at that time. This year I already got my bucks and desided to head up on the 14th. Does anyone know how good the fishing is this early? It's probably two weeks to soon but any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

There were people getting some before the warm spell last week, and it has slowed down since then! U never know though! I thought about fishing tomorrow for steel and LRB so I'll try and post again before the weeknd and let u know if I see any whities!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hopefully the open the floodgates soon. The TB is starting to back up enough around the fairgrounds.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Are the guys that are fisihing off the bridge after whities? There was a dude there on Tues. that had a minnow bucket with him. My brother and I were a bit puzzled by this, maybe he was storing his favorite beverage.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey all! Glad to hear your getting out!

I'm heading up Thursday evening for the rifle opener on Saturday, and was wondering if there's any walleye or perch action on the TBR going on? PM's are always welcome!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I can't get enough white fish! I'll report how the fishing is after the weekend.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Oct 25, 2006)

stopped at the bridge today and saw 6 fisherman on the bridge, several guys on the banks. two of the guys on the bridge were fighting fish. they were ******.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

When are we going to fish it, Eric?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Oct 25, 2006)

How about next week when we are on days. should be full swing. Probally take the boat.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Fishing was great this weekend. I fished during the day on both Saturday and Sunday, from about 11:00AM to 5:00PM. Caught an easy limit on Saturday and took 6 home on Sunday. Probably hooked 50-60 fish a day:SHOCKED:. I'm sure it's even better fishing at night, but I didin't want to fight the crowd!


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice work JRV, probably passed you a couple of times. may try it tonite.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Any white fish left in the river. I'm heading back up for Thanksgiving. Probably get over there on Friday. Any info would be great.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

jrv said:


> Any white fish left in the river. I'm heading back up for Thanksgiving. Probably get over there on Friday. Any info would be great.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

They are few and far between now and have moved out about a week ago


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Got a chance to fish for White Fish again on Friday, 11-28. My Brother, Dad and I spent only two hours fishing while the women and kids watched the winter parade. I wasn't expecting a hole lot but did manage to go 2 for 4. Both were males. I also let out a hot-n-tot and got two nice rips on it, but came up empty. Could have been a steelhead, White fish, Brown, Laker, who knows; thats why I love Alpena. I did here a guy say that they caught some nice steel that day.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

JRV, were you guys driving a green Explorer? I drove past a saw a few guys on the bridge but didnt stop. Glad to hear that you had some action.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

No, that day we were driving a Red Dodge Ram. If its just me out there I usually drive a Focus Wagon, green. I won't be back up until Dec. 20, 21st.


----------



## Bigmounts (Oct 4, 2008)

I never ate Whitefish, how do they taste?


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

whitefish is really good FRESH, frozen not so good unless you doctor it up (pan fried that is)


----------

